# Flagdale Reservoir/Lake Perry County



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I fished the Perry County Flagdale Lake/Reservoir early Saturday morning 8/11/07.
It's a small watershed of about 22-acres mostly grown over with hydrilla. Only caught 4-small bass and my partner got skunked. I caught two on a 6-inch rubber worm. And caught the other two on a crankbait just tipping on the vegetation. They didn't want my: gig, buzzbait, or spinner.

Gignpig out...


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

which one did you fish?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Jeffgummy... There is only one. It's called Flagdale Lake. But it's about as much of a lake as I am a male supermodel. It's less than 30-acres. A watershed or reservoir in reality.
If you turn off of 2326 Flagdale Rd. (there are no signs) you will drive down a gravel drive for 1/4-mile before you see any sign.

Gignpig out...


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

there is another out there, I have fished both, that one is the better of the two, but there is another smaller one as well. I used to do pretty well in the one that you fished on power worms and spinnerbaits.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok Jeffgummy... 
I think you are talking about the reservoir called Twin Churches. I've done well at Twin Churches also. It's almost completely grown over this time of year. It's pretty much a canoe/belly-boat only spot this time of year. It's good to find some other local folks that know of these spots.

Gignpig out...


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I live in Lancaster and have been fishing the little lakes/reservoirs in the same vicinity on my float tube. They are something aren't they?

I've fished one a half dozen times and only caught a few small cats - I went home smelling like skunk 2-3 times. Today I caught 7 bass up to 17" and had a channel cat slam a spinnerbait so hard it scared me. I guess it weighed about 7 lbs or so.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pretty good jholbrook. Those catfish slam the bass lure pretty hard sometimes. Since you live near Lancaster, do you ever fish Rock Mill?


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, that is by the far the best I've done tubing in Ohio. I spent some of the summer in WI, though, and had some good days there.

I never tried Rock Mill or Greenfield, though I've been to both a few times. I probably should, they're only about 10 minutes away. I talked to some high school kids that caught some big cats out of one or the other, can't remember which though. 

By any chance, does anyone know who built all these little impoundments? I've been trying to find lake maps for a couple, but can't.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

those are all part of the rushcreek watershed, I have a friend that has obtained maps, I think he may have gotten them at the library.


----------

